# Cold weather coming- question about 6-week old kids



## makingshift (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi! It was 79 degrees here in Austin yesterday. Tonight it will be 34. We got our 6-week old Nigerian doelings on Monday and this is our first experience with cold weather. I currently have them in a plastic dog house outside. I put towels in the bottom for comfort. 

Do I need to bring them inside for the next few nights? They don't have winter coats because it hasn't been cold here yet. If I can leave them outside, how can I prepare? I am planning to put a thick layer of hay in the bottom of the doghouse (we can't get straw here) and make sure the door is turned away from the prevailing wind. I'm wondering if I should also wrap a blanket or tarp around the outside of the doghouse. It's also going to be rainy on top of cold so I don't want them getting wet!

Any thoughts? I'm like a nervous Nellie new mama over here! Thanks.


----------



## cindy (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi! We are in southwest Pa. Our nights are getting colder.The goats will snuggle together for warmth. One thing we have done with our goat house,was to hang a truck mud flap over their door. Stoping drafts,and rain don't blow in. If they have hay to bed in they will be fine. On warm days we tie the flap open for ventalation. Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

No, you don't need to bring them in. 34 is not that cold.  If you have bedding in the doghouse they will be fine.  If you can't put a flap like Cindy said, just make sure the opening is pointed opposite direction of the wind.
Most of our housing is 3 sided shelters 8x8 ft.  We build all with the open side facing to the S-SW because anytime we have cold weather in the winter, the wind blows from the N-NE.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to BYH Cindy!

and agree w Cindy and OFA... but you could always bring them in the house and put them in a playpen!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure they'll be just fine...but having them in the house in a playpen really does sound like more fun!


----------



## makingshift (Nov 22, 2013)

They are currently in the mudroom sniffing everybody's shoes.  It's 38 degrees out and raining, which to a Central Texan seems horribly cold. (I know, I know.) When I reached into their doghouse to bring them inside they were quite warm in there. So maybe they'd be fine outside but it *is* awfully fun to have them close by (the mudroom is just off the kitchen, which is where I seem to spend the most time). 

Thanks, guys. I really value everyone's feedback.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

I never get enough of goats in the house stories.

In the long run, it would be best if you could get them a larger place built for rainy days so they have space to move around.
Something like mine would be great for your climate.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2013)

goats should _never _be in the house, nor a playpen... goats are outside animals.   
I promise you this was all my children's doing!
*feb 16 degrees 2 days old


 

 

2-3 day old Kikos


 
Triplets (Nigerians)


 

 

 
GOATS SHOULD NEVER BE IN THE HOUSE!  *


----------



## makingshift (Nov 22, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!! Those are hilarious! Wow, those Kikos look enormous to me! They look bigger at two days than my Nigerians at 6 weeks.
I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought you'd get a kick out of that! 
Your babies are truly adorable! 
The kikos were born outside in  an open stall and running around, they never missed a beat! It was cold too! 16 degrees! My nigies... well lets just say they were only 2-3 lbs... I was worried. 

The mudroom sounds great... I get the worried mommy thing!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 22, 2013)

onefineacre - not to hijack but is that shelter of yours fixed in place or portable?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

Mike CHS said:


> onefineacre - not to hijack but is that shelter of yours fixed in place or portable?



It's fixed.  (4) corner posts buried and concrete mix.
Easy to build though.  Little cutting to do.  I can do the whole thing almost completely by myself.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 22, 2013)

Those babies are the cutest things ever!


----------



## hcppam (Nov 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:


> No, you don't need to bring them in. 34 is not that cold.  If you have bedding in the doghouse they will be fine.  If you can't put a flap like Cindy said, just make sure the opening is pointed opposite direction of the wind.
> Most of our housing is 3 sided shelters 8x8 ft.  We build all with the open side facing to the S-SW because anytime we have cold weather in the winter, the wind blows from the N-NE.
> 
> View attachment 192
> ...


 very nice.


----------



## makingshift (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, you guys. My doelings have been outside full-time for over a week. It's supposed to be in the mid-20's tonight. Is that okay for them? They have an igloo dog house filled with hay and covered with a blanket. The doghouse door faces a solid metal fence to cut down on drafts. (There is about 30" between the door and the fence so the goats can get in and out of the house.) Is there anything else I should do for them?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

Make sure they have water in with them and if you could put a flap om the door it would be good. Goats are pretty hardy.


----------



## Rustybaby (Dec 8, 2013)

How darling! This is how my house is going to look very soon if the weather doesn't quit being so crazy!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2013)

If they are out of the wind they will be fine.  Make sure they have fresh water and some hay in their shelter.  Ruminating generates body heat so if they are eating they will be warmer. 
I know 30 degrees seems cold but it is 19 and snowing here right now and I am looking out the window at a bunch of goats laying around outside the empty shelter.  I also know someone who ranges goats (no shelter) in Wyoming and another who ranges (shelter only when kidding) in Montana.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 11, 2013)

No goats in the house?  You have hardwood floors in your stalls---and couches too.   What spoiled goats you have!!!!!


----------



## daisyjack (Dec 12, 2013)

those pics are great!!!! No kids in the house I promise


----------



## SillyChicken (Feb 12, 2014)

So cute!! can't wait till my girl has hers..  I hope there are two!  
I love that little black n white one and the brown n white one!   
I will be in the market this spring for a doeling, I'd really like to get a spotted one.


----------

